# My new to me Shelby



## JRE (Sep 20, 2020)

Got this coming in the mail. Plan on swaping the tank and chain guard out to ones that match the frame that I have until I can find a stainless tank and chrome guard and rack. Going to be a fun project.


----------



## JRE (Oct 2, 2020)

Got it home and make my Changes. Rides great but need to find some better Pedals.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 2, 2020)

Very sharp! It is similar to the first pre-war bike I found. I was on my way to work when I spotted a Beverly Hillbillys type vehicle parked in front of a seedy motel. Tied to the front bumper was a Shelby tank bike. I went and knocked on the door and a guy in his pajamas answered. I asked him if he wanted to sell the bike. I offered him $50 and he came out and helped me untie it. It was pretty rough, there were rust pinholes in the tank, but I was stoked.


----------



## JRE (Oct 2, 2020)

Sweet. I'd love to find a stainless tank and chrome guard and rack for mine


----------



## JRE (Dec 13, 2020)

Got this repop mouse light im going to use as a place holder coming in the mail for the bike.


----------



## JRE (Jan 15, 2021)

Finally found a correct seat for the bike today.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 15, 2021)

Very nice shelby , love the extra long bars !!!!, bet  you can't wait to get it !!!!!!


----------



## JRE (Jan 15, 2021)

Yea rides great. The long bars took some getting used to but are super comfy


----------

